# Geocaching!!!!!



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Heading out to find my first one!!!! Not too far from the house, will report back on how it goes.....


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Been wanting to try this too IFN. Don't forget it leave something in return!  


--Matt


----------



## willie (Jun 27, 2002)

what are talking about?


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Here ya go Willie.... http://www.geocaching.com/


----------



## willie (Jun 27, 2002)

thanks huntin'.sounds like fun and games to me,but the" NUT" better get off his "BUTT" and find some fish the barge is almost ready.he better be too.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Ready, Willing , and Able Captain!!!!!! Just give the word!!!!!!


BTW,,,,, took a walk, but just wasnt into it, heading out in the morning, and will find it!!!!!


----------

